# Stihl MS390 vs. Stihl MS361....trying to compare the two



## BBush (Jan 20, 2010)

I am in the market to purchase a chainsaw. The two models that I have in mind are the Stihl MS390 and MS361. I need to know if I need to spend the approximate $150 or so more for the MS361 over the MS390. I realize that the MS391 is referred to as a "mid-range use" chainsaw while the MS361 is a "professional use" chainsaw. What I am trying to figure out what the difference between the two models is. I see that both have comparable power (MS390 4.3hp vs. MS361 4.4hp) which would seem to indicate that they should cut about the same, but I have heard that the 361 cuts faster. How much faster? What is the reason for this...does the 361 turn a higher rpm? I have also heard that the Stihl professional series of chainsaw last a lot longer than than the mid-range models...is this true and if so, how much longer? In other words, what makes the MS 361 about $150 more expensive than the MS 390? If it helps, I plan on running a 20 inch bar of both models at first, but could step up to a 25 inch down the road.


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome to AS

If you do a topic search for ms361, you will see this comparison discussed numerous times.

I say this because, while you may get some responses, you will miss out on many responses that will not likely be repeated.

The 361 is built to be run all day long and provide reliable performance. The 361 is also a tad lighter, so running it all day long will be a bit easier.

If you are buying for home/farm/firewood use, many would suggest you can save money and buy the 390, perhaps even a smaller Stihl like the 290.

Neither saw will pull a 24" bar with the authority of a bigger saw suited for that work, but you can run a 24" bar. Just keep the chain sharp and be patient.

One benefit to the 361 beyond performance is resale. The 361 will retain a higher resale value.

Last... you might consider explaining how you would use the saw. You might receive feedback regarding alternative saws to consider depending on your intended job.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 20, 2010)

I would not buy a 390, I would however wait until the newest variation of it, the 391 comes out. Looks to be a much better, and modern design.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Dont forget repairs. The 361s design is easier to work on than the 390. Lots of time homeowners get bummed out to find the dealer charging for more labor than parts for repairs.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 20, 2010)

How much faster?

you will need a stopwatch to know the difference.

does the 361 turn a higher rpm?

yes, a few hundred, but what matters is how they hold rpm's in the wood.
the 361 has a broader powerband, but even that difference is not huge.

I have also heard that the Stihl professional series of chainsaw last a lot longer 

this is oft cited as a reason for the pro series, but there is no evidence of this. in fact, the bearings in the bottom are as quality as those in the pro stihls as are the piston and cylinder. there are thousands of the 290/310/390 series of saws in the hands of tree service and right-of-way crews and the just keep running.



both will be much happier with a 20", though they will pull a 25" in hardwood with a light hand.



i had the 310 and thought it was a great saw (it's not bad at all) but then i bought a 361. here is what i feel are the advantages of the 361:

-lighter, by about a pound
-smoother, not such a big deal for the average firewood cutter
-easier to repair if needed (piston, cylinder, bearings, crank are more easily accessed)

i don't thing resale is much difference when you look at it in terms of percentage of original cost.


bottom line, i own both (well i own the 310 with a modded muffler). if you need the $150, buy the 390. you can buy safety equipment with the leftover money. if $150 isn't a deal-killer, buy the 361 (and don't forget the safety equipment).


----------



## bwalker (Jan 20, 2010)

The 390 is a boat anchor, the 361 isnt. And before anyone pipes up I have owned both.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 20, 2010)

bwalker said:


> The 390 is a boat anchor, the 361 isnt. And before anyone pipes up I have owned both.



well, as boat anchors go, it is as reliable as gravity and reasonably powerful. for most homeowners and woodcutters, it is more than sufficient.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought a 039 new as my first chainsaw and owned it for 10-15 years. I used to burn firewood and it was the only saw I had. It was a great saw and never gave me one problem. It's all the saw a homeowner firewood cutter would ever *need*. But, if you like the best, or are cutting a lot more, the pro saw is a much wiser investment. The 361 has better AV if nothing else. Power is going to be basically the same. They both desperately need muffler mods, so not much difference there. The pro saw is also *much *easier to work on. It is made to be repaired and rebuilt. Both will last many years. Both can be destroyed in the wrong hands.


----------



## ms290 (Jan 20, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I bought a 039 new as my first chainsaw and owned it for 10-15 years. I used to burn firewood and it was the only saw I had. It was a great saw and never gave me one problem. It's all the saw a homeowner firewood cutter would ever *need*. But, if you like the best, or are cutting a lot more, the pro saw is a much wiser investment. The 361 has better AV if nothing else. Power is going to be basically the same. They both desperately need muffler mods, so not much difference there. The pro saw is also *much *easier to work on. It is made to be repaired and rebuilt. Both will last many years. Both can be destroyed in the wrong hands.



Spot on Brad. The ease of repair is why im getting a 361


----------



## bwalker (Jan 20, 2010)

> well, as boat anchors go, it is as reliable as gravity and reasonably powerful. for most homeowners and woodcutters, it is more than sufficient.


 I also had a 029 that was pretty reliable. The 390 I have hasnt been as reliable, but its seen some abuse from employees.

IMO the $150 difference is pocket change compared to the value of the 361 over the 290,


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 20, 2010)

Brad's post in right on the money, myself I would spend the extra 150.00 without blinking, the 361's lighter weight and anti-vibe are worth it.
If you ever have problems with the 390 and have to depend on a dealer for repairs there goes the 150.00 you thought you saved, the labor bill will be higher than the parts, I just saw a fellow bring in a 290 (same basic saw with smaller displacement) that he toasted and it was going to be over 340.00 to fix it, he was mad as hell, the dealer explained the benefits of the pro saw it would be a much easier and less costly fix. Both are good, and will get the job done. Do a search on the 361 it's already a legendary saw in Stihl's line up and would last you as long as you took care of it. I doubt the average user would ever wear one out unless it was abused.


----------

